# The future is here: Full-color HD night vision



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Night vision is one of those things that professionals train themselves to be able to use effectively, but most people cant use it effectively. A new camera seems to be promising a whole new kind of night vision that would make it possible for everyone to use it effortlessly.

We have a reasonably good handle on night vision as it exists right now. Well-trained snipers can use the technology  be it image enhancement-based or based on thermal imaging  to see great distances in what would otherwise be nearly perfect darkness. The problem with these systems is that both types can be defeated by fairly inexpensive means if you really want to. Bursts of infrared light or masking your thermal signature can be extraordinarily effective countermeasures against skilled users, and can completely disable a novice using over-the-counter equipment. Komamura, a Japanese company with plenty of experience in night vision tech, has announced a new line of night vision tech capable of full color 720p HD images.

Read More


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Glory be, I have seen the light!!


----------

